# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  koliko treba dojiti na jednoj a koliko na drugoj dojci

## tomma

Pozdrav,evo obzirom da sam u pripremama za porod a zadnji moj porod je bio jako davno prije deset godina malo sam zbunjena vezano za dojenje.Sjećam se da je moja pedijatrica tada savjetovala da se doji na način jedna dojka 5 minuta ,a nakon toga prebacivanje na drugu dojku do kraja.Sljedeći podoj zapoćeti sa tom drugom dojkom 5 minuta i prebacivanje na drugu dojku do kraja - e sad, da li se i danas tako prakticira ,ako ne molim savjet kako.

----------


## BusyBee

Skolski savjet je jedna dojka unutar dva sata, a trajanje podoja, koliko dijete zeli, s obracanjem paznje na to da aktivno sise.
Sisanje izgleda tako da na pocetku podoja dijete relativno neujednaceno sise i povremeno napravi pauzu u kojoj kao da mu se vilica izduzi (kao kad sises tekucinu na slamku) sto ukazuje ma gutanje, a kad pokrene otpustanje mlijeka, onda dijete ritmicno sise, obicno se jace cuje i samo gutanje i cesce su te pauze s izduzenjem donje celjusti koje ukazuju na gutanje.

Na pocetku dojenja, najvaznije je da dijete ispravno postavis na dojku (kada drzis dijete, prinosis dijete cijelim tijelom dojci, ne "donosis" dojku djetetu do usta) i da dijete ispravno uhvati dojku jer ce se tada dojka ispravno i cesto stimulirati na produkciju mlijeka.
Kad si sigurna da je hvat ok (bradavice uglavnom ne bole i nemaju rane, osim sto, ako imas inace osjetljivije bradavice, mogu biti malo nadrazenije) i polozaj ok (tebe nista ne boli ako si dulje u tom polozaju i beba se ne buni), u pocecima ne brini o onom gore skolskom savjetu.  :Smile:  Stavljaj dijete na dojku kad god zazeli, prati da sise, ako nezainteresirano sise ili kratko sise pa se buni, radi kompresije dojke kako bi potaknula otpustanje mlijeka. Ne gledaj na sat koliko traje podoj.
Ako dijete nakon jedne dojke nije zadovoljno, buni se, nemirno je, ponudi i drugu dojku (u istom podoju), potakni da sto dulje aktivno sise (kompresije).
I prati mokre i pokakane pelene.
1-2 dana života: 1-2 mokre pelene, zeleno-crni mekonij
2-6 dana života: 5-6 jednokratnih, 6-8 platnenih mokrih pelena, bar 3 prijelazne, zelenkaste stolice
6+ dana: 5-6 jednokratnih, 6-8 platnenih mokrih pelena, 3-5 dosta vodenih stolica, zlatno žutih, veličine kovanice 5Kn
6 tjedana: 5-6 jednokratnih, 6-8 platnenih mokrih pelena, neka djeca promijene ritam pa imaju manji broj obilnijih stolica 

Tezina 1 jednokratne mokre pelene je ona kao kad izlijes 2-4 jusne zlice vode u nju.

I naravno, javi nam se!  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Ako mozes nekako doci do Rodinog DVD-a Na mlijecnoj stazi (npr. ako si iz Zg, na Zelendanu ce ih mozda biti) i/ili Rodine brosure o dojenju, unutra imas sve osnove. A evo i malo linkova (hrpa tekstova je na ovom linku):
http://www.roda.hr/article/category/zapocnite-ispravno

Gutanje/sisanje (filmici):
http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...lips&Itemid=13
http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...lips&Itemid=13 (ovdje se jasno vidi kako dijete vise guta kad mama radi kompresije)
http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...lips&Itemid=13 (vrlo ucinkovito sisanje, jasno se vidi kako beba guta)

----------


## tomma

Hvala na brzom odgovoru ,ja sam tada dojila dosta uspješno do prve godine djeteta kada je samostalno dijete odbili sisati .Znači ipak da dam jednu dojku do kraja ,što duže, a drugu samo na zahtjev djeteta ako nije zadovoljno.Mislim da je princip moje pedijatrice bio kao da dijete uglavnom većinu mlijeka posiše u prvih 5-10 minuta pa prema tome je savjetovala  onaj sistem tipa 5 min jedna , a druga do kraja da se izvuče ono najmasnije mlijeko i opet vraćanje na tu drugu sljedeći podoj.
Valjda ću sada opet imati uspjeha kod dojenja samo me malo to zbunjuje ,jer uglavnom moja djeca nisu bila zadovoljna sa jednom dojkom već sam redovito  morala davati i drugu-možda razlog jer su rođeni sa 4600 g ha ha

----------


## BusyBee

Iako je svako iskustvo dojenja razlicito jer je i svako dijete razlicito, vjerujem da prethodno pozitivno iskustvo dojenja donosi majci puno samopouzdanja u trenucima kad je tesko. Jer zna da njeno tijelo moze i zna.  :Smile: 

Ono sto zelim reci je da pratis i promatras dijete. 
I probas uvijek da dijete jednu dojku posise temeljito (uz malu pomoc komrpesija pred kraj, ako je potrebno) i onda vidis treba li mu jos, je li zainteresirano jos sisati (i tada nudis i drugu, do kraja ili dokle je dijete zainteresirano ili ne zaspe i sl.).
Vjerujem da cete se ti i beba brzo upoznati i uskladiti, a tada cemo zajedno rjesavati konkretne nedoumice (ako ih bude).

----------


## tomma

ok,hvala puno na savjetima ako zapne ja se javljam

----------


## Pepita

Predivno što se pripremaš za porod i želiš svojoj bebici najbolje. Baš iz razloga što još uvijek nisi rodila, ja bi dala i svoj savjet kao majka pa naravno, ti ćeš iz svega što mi pišemo napraviti ono što je za tebe i bebicu najbolje i što ti se čini da će savršeno odgovarati tvome majčinstvu.

Kako bi izgledalo da recimo mačka "uči" svoje malene mačiće kako da zahvate dojku? Što ustvari ona radi? Pušta ih da se oslone na sve svoje urođene instinkte, pronađu dojku, zahvate, sisaju...
Ne kažemo bez razloga da je ustvari dojenje "umjetnost", ali kao i svaka umjetnost, ponekad oni koji sudjeluju traže SVOJ način. 
Da ne duljim, ponekad mama i bebica pronađu SVOJ način koji odgovara i bebici i mami, lijepo je kad mama "dopusti" bebici da se osloni na svoje urođene reflekse koje beba ima.
Kod poroda, koji je protekao prirodno, nakon što se bebica položi majci na prsa, obično ona sama prihvati dojku ponekad uz malenu pomoć majke. U ovom položaju obično nije potrebno pridržavati bebici glavu (ovisi o porodu te zrelosti bebice i sl.), oštećenje bradavica je minimalno i prihvat bradavice obično dobar. Bebica je cijelim tijelom "priljubljena" uz mamu. Uključuju se i refleks palmar i plantar grasp koji su također "prijatelji" dojenju. Dojeći neko vrijeme u tom položaju, poluležećem, ne samo da mami pruža udobnost, nego je bebici lakše početno učenje i bebica je cijelom površinom tijela priljubljena uz mamu, što joj je jako bitno. Bebica koja je svojom cijelom površinom čvrsto priljubljena (u ovom slučaju uz mamu) osjeća se sigurnije i stabilije.
Ovo je nešto prirodnije, nešto gdje ustvari mama dopušta bebici da uz pomoć svojih urođenih refleksa sama "nauči" taj predivan čin dojenja.
Mislim da je prvih dana najvažnije da se mama i bebica upoznaju, uživaju u zajedničkim trenucima i dojenju. 
Ponekad majke jednostavno puste bebicu da doji i bebica to radi baš kako treba, ponekad jednostavno to ne ide tako pa je mami i bebici potrebna mala pomoć s položajem, zahvaćanjem dojke i sl.

----------


## Pepita

Da sam kažem ustvari nešto o osnovnom pitanju.
Prvih dana, dok "ne dođe" mlijeko ustvari i nije bitno kako i na koji način mama nudi dojke. Ako se mama osjeća ugodno, a bebica zadovoljna može je držati na jednoj dojci i više sati, isto tako mama može promijeniti dojku kada god osjeti potrebu (nešto osjetljivije bradavice često budu razlog tome, ponekad jedna zna biti osjetljivija od druge i sl. ). Kod početne prepunjenosti dojke će trebati mijenjati češće. Poslije, kada se ponuda i potražnja izbalansira vjerujem da će ti bebica savršeno dobro pokazati da li želi jednu dojku u podoju ili obje. Samo prati svoje dijete.

Ovo gore što je napisala* BusyBee* sve stoji!

----------


## leptiric_zg

Sad sam se i ja zamislila (nakon 5,5mj dojenja), ali moram priupitati. K doji oduvijek, malo a često. Sad nekad prođe i po 5h da je na jednoj dojci. Jel to ok? Jer ja kad god stisnem uvijek ide mlaz, i stisnem nekoliko puta i uvijek ide. Tek dok ona počne negodovat na dojci, ja ju premještam na drugu (kažem, nekad prođe i po 5h), a onda je ova druga već onako napeta (ne boli me ništa). Meni je to znak da je ova puna i spremna za papanje... Ne mogu nikako procijeniti da li je jednu posisala do kraja, osim dok se počne meškoljit ili ju uzme pa ju pusti, onda se tek premještamo. Jel to predugo vrijeme da sisa samo jednu?

Eh, da i koliko često bi im sada po ovim vrućinama trebali nuditi piti? Jer ja ako svojoj nudim svakih 10min, naravno ne buni se. Svakih pola sata, sat?

----------


## Pepita

Vrlo jednostavno:

Praznije dojke = više kaloričnije mlijeko, bolja proizvodnja!

Kada mlijeko "stoji" u dojkama satima proizvodnja se počima usporavati, što se brže dojke prazne, proizvodnja je bolja i brža. Vrlo jednostavno!

----------


## Beti3

Nije ti OK da bude po 5 sati na jednoj dojci. Ako vam se dojenje ustalilo, dobro dobiva na težini, daj svaki obrok drugu dojku. Da se redovno prazne. 
Nije mi jasno kako to misliš da jede malo, a često. Dijete od 5,5 mjeseci je dovoljno jako da popije iz jedne dojke pun obrok u par minuta aktivnog sisanja. I onda ponudiš drugu ako nije dosta ona prva. Nećeš mu dojku nuditi svakih 10 minuta, pola sata. Zašto? Druga stvar je novorođenče, tada se daje često, ali velika beba je drugo.

No, ako tebi odgovara češće hranjenje, radi kako ti paše.

----------


## BusyBee

Leptiric, ovo sto ti radis je blok-hranjenje koje se koristi kod pretjerane proizvodnje i/ili silovitog let-downa da bi se reguliralo (smanjilo) jedno i drugo.
Inace se jedna dojka nudi unutar dva sata - ako dijete trazi sisati vise puta unutar dva sata, nudi se prvo uvijek jedna te ista dojka (i nadopuni drugom, ako dijete trazi), a ako dijete sise u razmacima vecim od dva sata, uvijek se druga dojka nudi kao prva po redu.

Kad se uspostavi laktacija, nije dobro cekati da se dojka prepuni i zategne (da majka osjeca kako ima mlijeka u njoj), jer u takvim slucajevima jedna supstanca u mlijeku javlja mozgu da smanji produkciju u toj dojci, jer nitko ne prazni dojku.
Sto se dojka cesce prazni ucinkovito, mozak dobiva poruku da postoji potraznja i da i za sljedeci obrok pripremi istu kolicinu mlijeka.

Kod prvog slucaja, s vremenom ce se smanjiti kolicina mlijeka u dojkama, a kod drugog ce se odrzavati istom.

----------


## Pepita

Kada mlijeko u dojci stoji duže vrijeme dolazi do porasta proteina FIL-a koji je u tom slučaju viši, a odgovoran je za usporavanje proizvodnje mlijeka. Kada se dojke često prazne i razina tog proteina je manja.

----------


## astral

sad sam i ja zbunjena...moja bebica ima nepuna dva mjeseca i nekad mi je na jednoj dojci i po 4 sata  isto mi se dogodi da druga bude puna i tvrda na dodir ( ne boli me)...mislila sam da radim ispravno da bebici dođe masnije mlijeko a sad vidim da sam možda i pogriješila...
pelene su joj popišane i ukakane sve uredno (iako sam primjetila zadnjih tjedan dana da joj je stolica više zelenkaste boje i rijetka) i dobro napreduje (rođ sa 4130g, sa mjesec dana imala 5230g ,sad ne znam koliko ima ali je pravi buco)

(i buni me što je ljeto i vruće je pa računam da je mlijeko vodenasto i da treba duže da dođe masnije mlijeko)

molim vas, uputite me!

zaboravila sam dodati da imam iskustva u dojenju, stariju curu sam dojila do siječnja ove godine, imala je 3 god i 3 mjeseca kad smo prestale.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## leptiric_zg

> Leptiric, ovo sto ti radis je blok-hranjenje koje se koristi kod pretjerane proizvodnje i/ili silovitog let-downa da bi se reguliralo (smanjilo) jedno i drugo.
> Inace se jedna dojka nudi unutar dva sata - ako dijete trazi sisati vise puta unutar dva sata, nudi se prvo uvijek jedna te ista dojka (i nadopuni drugom, ako dijete trazi), a ako dijete sise u razmacima vecim od dva sata, uvijek se druga dojka nudi kao prva po redu.
> 
> Kad se uspostavi laktacija, nije dobro cekati da se dojka prepuni i zategne (da majka osjeca kako ima mlijeka u njoj), jer u takvim slucajevima jedna supstanca u mlijeku javlja mozgu da smanji produkciju u toj dojci, jer nitko ne prazni dojku.
> Sto se dojka cesce prazni ucinkovito, mozak dobiva poruku da postoji potraznja i da i za sljedeci obrok pripremi istu kolicinu mlijeka.
> 
> Kod prvog slucaja, s vremenom ce se smanjiti kolicina mlijeka u dojkama, a kod drugog ce se odrzavati istom.



Hvala.  :Embarassed:

----------


## enchi

*astral* - nemoj se dovoditi u situaciju da predugim čekanjem jedna dojka postane prepunjena. Razmak od 2 do max 3 sata na istoj dojci je sasvim dovoljan. Dobiti će beba i dovoljno vodenastog ali i masnog mlijeka na taj način, ne brini.

----------


## astral

hvala enchi...
mislim da sam to u podsvjesti i znala ali me ova tema malo zabrinula...toliko sam toga pročitala o dojenju i nije mi jasno kako sam to mogla predvidjeti....
danas sam joj davala svako 2-3 sata drugu dojku i nijedna se nije prepunila...

----------


## Pepita

Što manje mlijeko "stoji" bogatije je masnoćama.

----------


## astral

izgleda da ipak ima još puno stvari koje moram naučit o dojenju...hvala pepita... :Kiss: 

Vrlo rado bi polazila tečaj za savjetnice za dojenje da sam bliže...šteta...

----------


## Pepita

Joj uvijek ima nešto više za naučiti. 

Lijepo je raditi kao savjetnica za dojenje, svaki put kad nešto napraviš za mamu i bebu čini čovjeku toplo u srcu. Ponekad je mama toliko sretna da je se samo sasluša. Meni je to nešto predivno.

----------


## astral

> Joj uvijek ima nešto više za naučiti. 
> 
> Lijepo je raditi kao savjetnica za dojenje, svaki put kad nešto napraviš za mamu i bebu čini čovjeku toplo u srcu. Ponekad je mama toliko sretna da je se samo sasluša. Meni je to nešto predivno.


slažem se....
tu na otoku ima jako malo žena koje doje djecu duže od mjesec dana, bar u današnje vrijeme, evo od nas 4 (sve poznanice) koje smo rodile prije dva mjeseca samo ja dojim.... a kad bi rekla koliko sam dojila stariju svi bi ostali začuđeni...
iako sam od nekih, naročito starijih žena naišla na pohvalu...

mislim nije da niko ne doji ali čini mi se jako malo njih....

kad god me neka mama pita za dojenje uvijek nastojim dat savjet i pomoć kako mogu (čak i dijelim broj SOS telefona) ali jako je teško uvjerit mladu mamu da ima mlijeka i joj beba neće bit gladna kad je njezina mama/svekrva/teta...  uvjerava u suprotno...kako ja mogu znat bolje od njih?

----------


## KLARA31

Dijete mi ima 2 i pol mj,i odbija drugu dojku,uvijek pri jednom podoju posisa jednu i drugu neće,ako je prekinem sa jedne i nudim drugu neće,ako je ostavim do kraja da posisa opet neće drugu. Dojke mi se otvrdnu nakon 2-3h,a ona sisa samo jednu,tako da mi uvijek obe budu tvrde a ona isisa jednu. Kako da rješim problem da nemoram izdajati često,par puta dnevno,otvrdnu i bole me,imam osjećaj da izdajanjem stvaram više mlijeka. Imala sam 2 mastitisa pa su mi doktori rekli da moram isprazniti dojke nakon nje obavezno,dobro ne radim to svaki put,ali u mene nikako da se izregulira ponuda-potražnja.
Molim savjet.

----------


## Jainina

Mislim da ih nebi trebala izdajati uopce, pogotovo ne poslije nje, tako se samo vrtis u krug tj povecavas proizvodnju... Trebalo bi biti dovoljno da izdojis pomalo kada ti otvrdnu cisto da popustis pritisak. Tako sam ja uvijek i do sada nisam imala problema.

----------


## Mimah

Kako dijete napreduje? Piški,kaka?

Dobro si zaključila, izdajanjem stvaraš više mlijeka-tijelu šalješ signal da treba još. Izdoji malo dok ne popusti napetost, kao što je Jainina rekla. 

Dijete odbija uvijek istu dojku ili mu je po podoju dovoljna jedna?

----------


## KLARA31

dovoljna joj je jedna i dobila je 1,2kg u 35dana. i meni se čini da se vrtim u krug i punim zamrzivač samo  :Smile:  
ok probat ću tako da neizdojim sve nego samo da popusti tvrdoća. šta ću kad sam imala 2 mastitisa pa me strah, a od toga je jedan završio na hitnom kirurškom
hvala

----------


## Mimah

Znači da joj je jedna dovoljna i to je ok!  :Smile:  Uskoro će se uspostaviti ponuda i potražnja, samo treba pustiti tijelo i bebu da odrade svoje. Javi se!

----------


## manal

e! tema baš za moje pitanje! ja sam mislila da je "pravilo" 90 min na jednoj dojci, ali dobro, nisam puno fulala. nego kada se dogodi ovako: budan je, sisao je jednu unutar recimo 2h i sad mu dam drugu, on iz nje povuče malo, očito je ostalo još, i zaspi i odvali spavanje od 3h. Koju da mu dajem? Ona iz koje je bio malo povukao, ali u stvari nije na redu, je možda punija. A ja mu ipak dam drugu, jer bi tako bilo pravilo, jer više nismo unutar 2h, ali onda ona iz koje je posisao malo dugo čeka da se prazni, pa će možda "pomisliti" da se ne treba puniti i tak... Kužite me? Dakle u takvom slučaju, koju?

----------


## tomma

pozdrav evo mene opet mi smo prošli prvi mjesec ,moja beba nedonošće 35+5 dobio u mjesec dana 1600 g šta je super ali mene zanima zašto on uvijek kada mu ponudim i drugu dojku nakon popriličnog sisanja prve, znači prvu siše sigurno 15 minuta i to uz kompresije do kraja ponudim i drugu on uredno prihvati isiše i drugu i to čini mi se poprilično siše i drugu,Zar mu nij dovoljna samo jedna i da li se on prežderava s drugom jer imam osjećaj da jednostavno neće da prekine sisanje nakon onog početnog let downa i dalje siše .Ponekad mu sama znam lagano izvući dojku kad promislim da jede previše i on ne plače nakon toga ,spava uredno ,traži hranu doslovno kao sat svakih 3 sata.Da li u je uopće potrebna ta druga dojka ????

----------


## Jainina

> e! tema baš za moje pitanje! ja sam mislila da je "pravilo" 90 min na jednoj dojci, ali dobro, nisam puno fulala. nego kada se dogodi ovako: budan je, sisao je jednu unutar recimo 2h i sad mu dam drugu, on iz nje povuče malo, očito je ostalo još, i zaspi i odvali spavanje od 3h. Koju da mu dajem? Ona iz koje je bio malo povukao, ali u stvari nije na redu, je možda punija. A ja mu ipak dam drugu, jer bi tako bilo pravilo, jer više nismo unutar 2h, ali onda ona iz koje je posisao malo dugo čeka da se prazni, pa će možda "pomisliti" da se ne treba puniti i tak... Kužite me? Dakle u takvom slučaju, koju?


Ja uvijek ponudim onu koju malo povuče bez obzira što je prošlo više od 2 ili 3 sata(jer ustvari niti ne popapa tu nego samo načme  :Wink: ), inače se prepuni...

----------

